# Why must the baby have an issue tonight



## Angel82 (Sep 7, 2015)

Its like he knows we were planning on having sex.forll the parents out there who understand my frustration between being an adult and being parent.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## brooklynAnn (Jun 29, 2015)

My husband used to say that our son, could smell when we are going to do it. Then, he needed me, he can't sleep , he has bad dreams. Or he sits in front of our bed room door and calls for me. Those were the days. Lol


----------



## Idun (Jul 30, 2011)

https://www.sciencenews.org/blog/growth-curve/babies-cry-night-prevent-siblings-scientist-suggests


----------



## Angel82 (Sep 7, 2015)

Idun said:


> https://www.sciencenews.org/blog/growth-curve/babies-cry-night-prevent-siblings-scientist-suggests


Haha now how do I tell the baby I am birth control and we are done having babies:smile2:
_Posted via Mobile Device_
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ThePheonix (Jan 3, 2013)

Fool the little tyke with a nooner.


----------



## Satya (Jun 22, 2012)

Put a lock on your door.

If you've gone through the checklist (diaper, thirsty, temperature, etc) let him/her cry it out. Kids and even babies can learn to self soothe. You have a video monitor? It'll be OK. Turn up the Barry White. Rock the boat. Cave people did it.


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

Been there many a night, still dealing with it with a 2 yr old ...


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Idun said:


> https://www.sciencenews.org/blog/growth-curve/babies-cry-night-prevent-siblings-scientist-suggests


That theory, though humorous, is woefully unsupported by any fact. Breastfed babies wake more often because breast milk digests easier and sooner. So they would have to take all breastfed babies out of the study.

Angel, you don't mention how old your baby is. But like the article suggests, the moment you have something good planned while he is sleeping is the moment his sleep is light and interrupted. My youngest NEVERTHELESS slept!


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

Either push through like Satya said or go after the nap time romp. Gotta go after it where you can


----------



## Satya (Jun 22, 2012)

I know what my parents did. Left me to cry it out until I learned it was no big deal, and I'd play in the world of make believe. When I was older they bought a lock for their door and taught me to read. I had 4 huge bookshelves in my room.


----------



## UMP (Dec 23, 2014)

That is why you have to schedule a once a month or two where you are ALONE. Get a babysitter, inlaw, mother, sister, father anyone you can possibly trust and leave the house on a regular basis. Get in the hotel, triple lock the door, put the do not disturb sign up and have at it.

You'll be glad you did.

And BTW, I still do this every two months and I've been married 24 years with three kids, one being mentally handicapped with the mind of a 5 year old.

We still rock it, nastily.


----------



## Angel82 (Sep 7, 2015)

Satya said:


> Put a lock on your door.
> 
> If you've gone through the checklist (diaper, thirsty, temperature, etc) let him/her cry it out. Kids and even babies can learn to self soothe. You have a video monitor? It'll be OK. Turn up the Barry White. Rock the boat. Cave people did it.


We usually do...but he put up such a fight off and on screaming bloody murder. Hes teething right now so makes it diffcult to get him to sleep as he just wants to be held
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Angel82 (Sep 7, 2015)

Anon Pink said:


> That theory, though humorous, is woefully unsupported by any fact. Breastfed babies wake more often because breast milk digests easier and sooner. So they would have to take all breastfed babies out of the study.
> 
> Angel, you don't mention how old your baby is. But like the article suggests, the moment you have something good planned while he is sleeping is the moment his sleep is light and interrupted. My youngest NEVERTHELESS slept!


I have a 3 year old and a 10 month old. We just got the 10 month out of our room. And althought many of you will laugh but I couldnt do it with the baby there. Maybe twice while he was in our room
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Angel82 said:


> I have a 3 year old and a 10 month old. We just got the 10 month out of our room. And althought many of you will laugh but I couldnt do it with the baby there. Maybe twice while he was in our room
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I don't blame you! I couldn't do it either. That crosses the line in my book.

You know, as much as I love babies...I don't miss the stage you're in at all! I LOVE being able to make decisions based on what I want instead of what everyone else needs. I think I'm gonna suck as a grandparent...


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

Angel82 said:


> Satya said:
> 
> 
> > Put a lock on your door.
> ...


Yeah no lock or anything else is going to solve that issue, you will just have to ride it out. We were hanging in with 2 kids , the 3rd one has been absolutely brutal (so stop at 2 lol). We will go from having sex 3-4x a week to over a month without (current streak)


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

Angel82 said:


> Its like he knows we were planning on having sex.forll the parents out there who understand my frustration between being an adult and being parent.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


If it is any consolation, there will come a time when your kids are indeed aware that mommy and daddy are going to be in the bedroom sticking their tongues in each other's mouth and all kinds of other gross stuff. Once you reach that point, you'll get to have your revenge!!!! 










Sometimes my wife and I will stick our tongues out and touch them together to prove to the kids that mommy and daddy can be super gross and we are not afraid to show it, and then they run off in horror to go watch Netflix or play Minecraft!

Cheers, 
Badsanta


----------



## Idun (Jul 30, 2011)

I ended up doing the 'cry it out' method with all three of mine, I waited till at least 10 months old. They learnt very very quickly, it was a blessing once they learnt to self soothe! This book was great Solve Your Child's Sleep Problems: New, Revised, and Expanded Edition: Richard Ferber: 9780743201636: Amazon.com: Books


----------

